# Queen Bed Lifts



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

I bought the 20 inch, 80 pound *Gas Lift Strut Supports *- complete with mounting hardware at Camping World.

Struts Cost: 17.99 each and $2.00 each for brackets.

Question:

Does anyone have the measurements for install and placement for the Queen walk-around bed.

Someone suggested getting under the bed and working from the inside. BUT, its kinda dark in there, not to mention scary and too small for me to fit.









I tried to do a search. Search function may not be working?

By the way GI Joes (Northwest Stores) or now just called Joe's has their "Struts" on clearance for half price. (I dont know if all Joe's Stores or not?)

I bought the CW ones cuz I didn't know the right size for RV beds.

Help me "STRUT" my stuff - err bed.

Thanks!

UPDATE WITH PHOTOS:


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good mod. one that is on my list too? Without having the struts yet i have no idea where to place them for the most effective performance. Good Luck, ill be keepin an eye on this. Hopefully somebody has done the hard work for us already!
DT


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

I am also wondering about using a STRUT on the exteriors door(s),

The "high-end" fifth wheels, travel trailers and motorhomes, - sometimes have a door with a "Strut" to act as a self opener and they stay open without hold-down hardware.

Would be a cool Upgrade-MOD!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

here is the ones Rick put in ours.....LOVE them! no more attempting to decapitate myself getting stuff in and and out of the storage area!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Nice install Doxie. Do you have a memory foam topper and if so how well does it lift for you? Can you lift it by yourself? Will it stay open? Does it try to open on it's own when down? Is there any end to my mundane questions?

Thanks


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Sorry, but I don't have any pictures with me, but we did this mod two years ago and love it. I did it before we had the foam topper, but it still works okay. Sometimes, with the extra weight of the topper, it will start to slowly lower. I have never had a problem with it attempting to raise on it's own. If you still need the measurements later, I will take a trip over to the storage place, snap some photos and take some measurements.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

it has never tried to open. I don't have the memory foam topper on this bed. If I remember right, you can buy different lifts according to weight they will hold up. Is it by pounds or something? not sure. It never tries to close on it's own either! doesn't even lower a little bit. And YES I can lift it alone, with 2 fingers if needed! that is why he put it on for me, I have had several arm surgeries and before he did it, it was agony for me. Now I like opening it and will eagerly open it to pack or re organize, no more dreading it or propping it open with a big dowel I had.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

H2oSprayer said:


> it has never tried to open. I don't have the memory foam topper on this bed. If I remember right, you can buy different lifts according to weight they will hold up. Is it by pounds or something? not sure. It never tries to close on it's own either! doesn't even lower a little bit. And YES I can lift it alone, with 2 fingers if needed! that is why he put it on for me, I have had several arm surgeries and before he did it, it was agony for me. Now I like opening it and will eagerly open it to pack or re organize, no more dreading it or propping it open with a big dowel I had.


Sounds great D. And yeah, it's so heavy that we never try to get in there alone. Always a two person job. I hold it up while DW quickly grabs or stows the stuff! She was LOL reading your comment about being decapitated! Too close to home









I looked up the strut that your DH used and it is a 17" long, 6.5" throw, 40# lift. However, I suspect that this may not be strong enough to hold it open with the topper installed.

Thanks for the report


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

California Jim said:


> [Looks like I'm finally going to do this one too, so any measurements or photos would be awsome. Also, what length-throw-weight struts did you use? That thing is pretty heavy with the topper on it.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with both of Cowbell Jims statements... 
Having these measurements would be very helpfull and with a topper 40# may not be enough. I think ill do this one too in the next week or so. The DW doesnt even use that storage cause its so hard to get in there.

DT


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

California Jim said:


> it has never tried to open. I don't have the memory foam topper on this bed. If I remember right, you can buy different lifts according to weight they will hold up. Is it by pounds or something? not sure. It never tries to close on it's own either! doesn't even lower a little bit. And YES I can lift it alone, with 2 fingers if needed! that is why he put it on for me, I have had several arm surgeries and before he did it, it was agony for me. Now I like opening it and will eagerly open it to pack or re organize, no more dreading it or propping it open with a big dowel I had.


Sounds great D. And yeah, it's so heavy that we never try to get in there alone. Always a two person job. I hold it up while DW quickly grabs or stows the stuff! She was LOL reading your comment about being decapitated! Too close to home









I looked up the strut that your DH used and it is a 17" long, 6.5" throw, 40# lift. However, I suspect that this may not be strong enough to hold it open with the topper installed.

Thanks for the report








[/quote]

Our dealer installed 40# cylinders when we bought the trailer and they worked fine until we put the 3" foam topper on. I replaced them with 80# and it's back to were it was. DW can pick it up with no effort.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sweet! Thanks for the info


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I'll get the measurements and the specs off the shocks when I get off duty tomorrow morning.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Great, Thanks!!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

We have a 26RKS with the walk-around queen bed. I've always hated how hard it was to lift the mattress and then balance the bed with either one hand or on my head (ouch!), as I attempted to put the support stick in a place where it wouldn't pierce the wood pedestal.

Then I saw the pictures in the archive of someone who put the gas struts into place. He admitted, and the pictures proved it, that it took a number of attempts to find the correct area where those struts needed to be located to make it work properly.

I rushed right out to Camping World last weekend to purchase the struts and the mounting brackets. But the struts that were available were listed by different poundage, and the pictures and description I saw did not appear to include this information. But I guesstimated that two 40 pound struts should do the trick (this was based on my assumption that two times forty equals eighty (2 x 40 = 80), and that should be enough. But now reading what you've all posted so far, my assumption may have been wrong, that I should probably have gotten two 80 pound struts. Fortunately I haven't begun my installation yet, so if I'm wrong, I'll have another opportunity to head to CW!

I'll keep an eye on this thread to see what the consensus is on folks who have completed this install.

I'm so glad I found this website - I've learned so much! Thanks in advance!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

raynardo said:


> We have a 26RKS with the walk-around queen bed. I've always hated how hard it was to lift the mattress and then balance the bed with either one hand or on my head (ouch!), as I attempted to put the support stick in a place where it wouldn't pierce the wood pedestal.
> 
> Then I saw the pictures in the archive of someone who put the gas struts into place. He admitted, and the pictures proved it, that it took a number of attempts to find the correct area where those struts needed to be located to make it work properly.
> 
> ...


The 80 depends on your bed. I used the 80 and it works great for me, But i have a mattress topper and the hinge is far back on the bed.

Bed Mod


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

sleecjr said:


> The 80 depends on your bed. I used the 80 and it works great for me, But i have a mattress topper and the hinge is far back on the bed.
> 
> Bed Mod


Your link did not work....

I think the 80#ers are what ill need after reading these posts. If they are installed correctly they should not push the bed up.
DT


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> We have a 26RKS with the walk-around queen bed. I've always hated how hard it was to lift the mattress and then balance the bed with either one hand or on my head (ouch!), as I attempted to put the support stick in a place where it wouldn't pierce the wood pedestal.
> 
> Then I saw the pictures in the archive of someone who put the gas struts into place. He admitted, and the pictures proved it, that it took a number of attempts to find the correct area where those struts needed to be located to make it work properly.
> 
> ...


The 80 depends on your bed. I used the 80 and it works great for me, But i have a mattress topper and the hinge is far back on the bed.

Bed Mod
[/quote]

I fixed the link. Sorry


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey Lee - I like your idea of bolting and not screwing the brackets on the plywood. Good one.


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Anyone have the measurements of where to attach the 20 inch struts to the plywood?

A BIG Thank You!









The photos were great and helpful too!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

FlashG said:


> Anyone have the measurements of where to attach the 20 inch struts to the plywood?
> 
> A BIG Thank You!
> 
> ...


As far back as the wall will let you. You need every inch to get it to close.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Here are some pics and specs for my queen bed / gas strut mod:

I used Master-Lift gas struts, model ML14-40. The overall opened length of the shock is 20".









This image shows how I mounted the bottom bracket.









This is a close up of the bottom bracket. This bracket was moved as far to the corner as it would fit.









This image shows how I stiffened the thin plywood. I used a X as a cross brace and X's just for a bit more.









This image shows how I mounted the top mount. It is mounted 20" from the hinge.

I started with the 80 lb struts, but found they were a bit too stiff and I was afraid of tearing the hinge from the plywood while pushing it closed. With the 40 lb struts, from time to time it will slowly start to lower, but most of the time it works just fine. I hope that this helps.

Chris


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Well I installed my two 40# struts on the walk-around queen bed in my 2006 26RKS this afternoon. It made lifting the plywood and mattress a whole bunch easier, but it doesn't hold it open, I still need the support for that.

Those of you that used the 80# struts, does that work to automatically keep the bed open?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> I started with the 80 lb struts, but found they were a bit too stiff and I was afraid of tearing the hinge from the plywood while pushing it closed. With the 40 lb struts, from time to time it will slowly start to lower, but most of the time it works just fine. I hope that this helps.
> 
> Chris


Do you have a 3" topper on your mattress? It sounds like that may be the difference in needing the 40# or 80# struts.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> I started with the 80 lb struts, but found they were a bit too stiff and I was afraid of tearing the hinge from the plywood while pushing it closed. With the 40 lb struts, from time to time it will slowly start to lower, but most of the time it works just fine. I hope that this helps.
> 
> Chris


Do you have a 3" topper on your mattress? It sounds like that may be the difference in needing the 40# or 80# struts.
[/quote]

Yes, I do have a 3" topper (one of the best upgrades we made).


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> I started with the 80 lb struts, but found they were a bit too stiff and I was afraid of tearing the hinge from the plywood while pushing it closed. With the 40 lb struts, from time to time it will slowly start to lower, but most of the time it works just fine. I hope that this helps.
> 
> Chris


Do you have a 3" topper on your mattress? It sounds like that may be the difference in needing the 40# or 80# struts.
[/quote]

Yes, I do have a 3" topper (one of the best upgrades we made).
[/quote]
Great Thanks!!


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I just finished the Strut Mod tonight. The measurement for the top bracket was 10.5 inches from the factory hinges to the center hole of the bracket.

The pictures really helped. Instead of reinforcing the plywood top with wood - I used "T" shaped metal straping on both sides of the plywood and bolted through the strut bracket.

I thought 80 pound struts were going to be way too stiff. It does put a strain on the factory bed hinges so I added additional screws.

The bed works very easily now. We have an extra 3-4 inch foam pad. (not a memory foam). Our OB bed is at least as heavy as the typical home queen mattress. I dont know if we got lucky or all OB beds are upgraded. Our 2005 Keystone Cougar trailer had a very flimsy lightweight mattress.

The lift kit also makes it easier to get in and out of the bedroom area when loading and unloading.

The only negative to adding the struts (on our model) - would be getting access to the water pump. You would need to disconnect the struts to lift the bed high enough to gain access. Not a big deal - but thought I should mention it.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Very good information and pictures guys. Thanks! This project is now officially on the short list









Jim


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Here are my finished Bed Mod Pics.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

FlashG said:


> Here are my finished Bed Mod Pics.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Where is the best place to get the struts and do they come with the brackets?


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> Where is the best place to get the struts and do they come with the brackets?


Camping world and no they have the brackets also.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

sleecjr said:


> [Camping world and no they have the brackets also.


THanks! I checked some auto parts stores today but could not find the brackets. ill go to campers world and get everything!


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> [Camping world and no they have the brackets also.


THanks! I checked some auto parts stores today but could not find the brackets. ill go to campers world and get everything!
[/quote]

Sayonara,
Did you ever get your gas struts installed? I am getting ready to order mine and just wanted to make sure I ordered the right parts. Thanks
Ken


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Awesome mods and thanks for the pics. A winter mod now added to my list.

Struts can be purchased and any discount automotive supply store. THey also should have an assortment of brackets

Thor


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Ken,
Havnt done it yet. its on the list though. Actual part numbers would be very helpfull!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Ken,
> Havnt done it yet. its on the list though. Actual part numbers would be very helpfull!


I am going to stop at General RV on my way home from work in the AM, if they have them I will post part #'s and prices. 
Scott


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Remember to get the stronger (80# ??) struts if you ever plan on adding a memory foam topper. This project is still on my list too


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

California Jim said:


> Remember to get the stronger (80# ??) struts if you ever plan on adding a memory foam topper. This project is still on my list too


Okay..... General RV in Waterford has the struts 80# 20" part #530080 for $18.95 each
The flat mounting brackets (must use a brace on the plywood to mount them to) was part # 10120 and is $4.95 for a pack of 2. You will need 2 props and 2 bracket packages (total of 4 brackets) My grand total was around $47 with tax and my discount of 10%. I took my time and reinforced the bottom of the plywood with 2 pcs of 1x2 lengthwise on each side for around 44" and then screwed the brakets into the side of them. I screwed and glued the 1x2 to the bottom of the plywood, through the top with 1" long wood screws. I used my countersink through the top to prevent snags on the screw heads and to make it neater. I also ran 2 pcs of 1x2 90 degrees to the other 2 pieces and sized them so they fit inside the frame of the storage area (not in the pass through) closest to the foot of the bed. 
I messed around and took my time and the total was around 1 1/2 hours. If you used the "L" type brakets on the plywood and just screwed the brackets through the plywood you could cut the time way down. I am a pretty good sixe person so I figured a little reinforcing wouldnt hurt. 
Sorry I dont have pics to post, I never signed up with a hosting service so I cant post them.

Scott


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good summary. Ill have to get this mod done this off-season.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Good summary. Ill have to get this mod done this off-season.


E-mail me if you need the pics. 
Scott


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Sorry I dont have pics to post, I never signed up with a hosting service so I cant post them.
> Scott


You can post them here in your gallery. Every member gets free space to do so. Yet another perk of OBDC









PS: Sounds like a nice job & would love to see the pics


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

California Jim said:


> Sorry I dont have pics to post, I never signed up with a hosting service so I cant post them.
> Scott


You can post them here in your gallery. Every member gets free space to do so. Yet another perk of OBDC









PS: Sounds like a nice job & would love to see the pics








[/quote]

Okay, I will try to get them in there, I have to work a ton of hours the next couple of days so it will get them in tonight, check them out. I took a couple showing measurements but they were blurry. The distance from the hinge edge of the panel to the center of the mount was 16", it has to be a little less than 90 degrees to the plywood surface in order to get it to close, or I would say that the strut has to be a little more towards horizontal than 90 degrees to the panel, does that make sense ? 
I hope you find them useful.

Scott


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Nice job Scott







I like the 2-by reinforcement. I will definately do that too as my bed only has the 3/8 panel under it and is very flimsy. I'm surprised it hasn't broke yet!

Thanks for taking the time to upload the photos. Definately worth 1000 words


----------

